# Does this haircut make me look like a Nazi?



## SYTFE (Dec 6, 2016)

Proponents of the hairstyle in question: The rapper Macklemore, left; white-nationalism advocate Richard Spencer, center; and soccer superstar David Beckham, right. (Reuters; Linda Davidson/The Washington Post; Andrew Innerarity/Reuters)

We need to talk about a haircut. Also about identity, and hatred, and maybe about the total end of American civilization — but first about a haircut.

You have seen it. It is short on the sides and long on the top. It is clean and tidy, with a military sheen. It’s been popular among young people for several years. But now this haircut is making us ask ourselves, with seriousness that seems unthinkable in 2016: hipster or Nazi?

Young city-dwelling men leaving their SoulCycle classes in leftover “I’m With Her” T-shirts.

Young white-nationalism enthusiasts leaving a recent conference in Washington, D.C., where several of them performed a Nazi salute.

The same haircut. _The exact same haircut_.

In the 1930s, Nazis distinguished themselves by wearing swastikas, an easily identifiable marker that made their odious politics clear. The only defining look of today’s white nationalists — a movement that seeks to form a whites-only state — is the haircut, so popular that the leader of one nationalist group tweets under the handle “Fashy Haircut,” short for “fascist.” And there’s nothing inherently wrong with the haircut — as noted, lots of other guys are wearing it these days, too. But that’s what makes it scary.





Richard Spencer, the carefully crafted face of the self-described “alt-right,” organized a conference of white-nationalism believers. (Linda Davidson/The Washington Post)

For the past half-decade, the haircut, when worn by hipsters, has been known jokingly as the “Hitler Youth,” at least according to a 2011 New York Times fashion article, because of its resemblance to the style popular during Germany’s Third Reich. That off-color nickname, one assumes, started in a different political climate, when it seemed we could be a bit cavalier and ironic with such terminology. Back before we started seeing the haircut on literal white nationalists.

Promoters of white nationalism — or the “alt-right,” as some call it — are coming out of the woodwork now. They say they have been emboldened by Donald Trump’s various calls to ban Muslim immigration into this country and deport millions of undocumented Latin Americans. They have a leader in a man named Richard Spencer, who wears the haircut along with his three-piece Brooks Brothers suits. It’s Hitler Youth rebranded as Hitler Yuppie — an insidious way to blend in.

Rest of article here: Does this haircut make me look like a Nazi?
------------------

I gotta admit, ever since I read this article a few days ago, every time I see this haircut on people I immediately think "Hitler Youth" now.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## SYTFE (Dec 6, 2016)

TNHarley said:


>



Sporting the Hitler Youth haircut, are you?


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 6, 2016)

Lemme get this straight. Folks like you and the author "are scared" because SO MANY guys are wearing the most common looking haircut I could imagine. Is that your problem bunky?  Is GQ and Esquire the next media that's gonna be added to the silly "alt - right" conspiracy theory? 

Nazis EVERYWHERE.  We learned that from Seinfeld and Rush Limbaugh and Salon... 

Watch out --- They'z a-gonna get ya!!!!!


----------



## SYTFE (Dec 6, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Lemme get this straight. Folks like you and the author "are scared" because SO MANY guys are wearing the most common looking haircut I could imagine. Is that your problem bunky?  Is GQ and Esquire the next media that's gonna be added to the silly "alt - right" conspiracy theory?
> 
> Nazis EVERYWHERE.  We learned that from Seinfeld and Rush Limbaugh and Salon...
> 
> Watch out --- They'z a-gonna get ya!!!!!



lol, no.  I don't have that haircut, it would look absolutely retarded on me.  I just thought the article was interesting, and it is a fact that alt-right (white supremacists) are sporting this self-described "fashy" haircut.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 6, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Lemme get this straight. Folks like you and the author "are scared" because SO MANY guys are wearing the most common looking haircut I could imagine. Is that your problem bunky?  Is GQ and Esquire the next media that's gonna be added to the silly "alt - right" conspiracy theory?
> ...


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 6, 2016)

Mine is the opposite, little hair on top and long on the sides...Of course I don't have to cut the top...


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2016)

All I got out of this was SYFTE is a haircut Nazi.


----------



## hjmick (Dec 6, 2016)

Holy shit. This thread might just have won the most idiotic thread of the year honors...


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2016)

Oh I get it, all those really old black bald guys are skinheads....


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 6, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Lemme get this straight. Folks like you and the author "are scared" because SO MANY guys are wearing the most common looking haircut I could imagine. Is that your problem bunky?  Is GQ and Esquire the next media that's gonna be added to the silly "alt - right" conspiracy theory?
> ...



In the words of Jeff Foxworthy. 

If you THINK a fashy haircut would make you look retarded --- you MIGHT be a redneck.. .

   Or just too damn old to read GQ.. OR NEED a barber.


----------



## SYTFE (Dec 6, 2016)

Hitler Youth haircut.  Kind of interesting.  No?


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 6, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Hitler Youth haircut.  Kind of interesting.  No?


 yeah, if you like children with a taste for blood. You sick fuck


----------



## SYTFE (Dec 6, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Nah, I keep it looking natural.  These aggressive haircuts showing a ton of skin on the sides with a fucking mop on the top look absolutely asinine.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2016)

SYFTE might be on to something, I found this Hitler cat....


----------



## SYTFE (Dec 6, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > Hitler Youth haircut.  Kind of interesting.  No?
> ...



what the fuck?


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 6, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...


 This thread makes me hope you get a sinus infection.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2016)

Goats too.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2016)

Okay, now SYFTE has some explaining to do.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 6, 2016)

Find the Nazis -- Get back to us.. 

Men's Hairstyles 2015 - Bing images


----------



## SYTFE (Dec 6, 2016)

Shaved on the sides and back...long on top....If he combed his hair back, he'd look like 90% of the men today who have a similar haircut.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 6, 2016)

Better go tell Adam Levine to knock it off.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 6, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Shaved on the sides and back...long on top....If he combed his hair back, he'd look like 90% of the men today who have a similar haircut.



Thank the freaking LORD -- you folks are no longer in power !!!!      

You lefties just want to troll society with your weird fixations and hallucinations.


----------



## SYTFE (Dec 6, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Better go tell Adam Levine to knock it off.



Very "fashy."


----------



## SYTFE (Dec 6, 2016)

"Hitler Youth" haircut


----------



## SYTFE (Dec 6, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > Shaved on the sides and back...long on top....If he combed his hair back, he'd look like 90% of the men today who have a similar haircut.
> ...



Uh, you are aware that Trump is appointing white supremacists to his staff, yes?  The alt-right is hijacking the white house.  Pay attention, dude.


----------



## SYTFE (Dec 6, 2016)

Hitler Youth haircuts





Identity Evropa


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 6, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...



Severe paranoia can fry your brain.. Looks even more ridiculous than what a really bad German barber could do to you in the 1930s !!!!


----------



## 007 (Dec 6, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Proponents of the hairstyle in question: The rapper Macklemore, left; white-nationalism advocate Richard Spencer, center; and soccer superstar David Beckham, right. (Reuters; Linda Davidson/The Washington Post; Andrew Innerarity/Reuters)
> 
> We need to talk about a haircut. Also about identity, and hatred, and maybe about the total end of American civilization — but first about a haircut.
> 
> ...


I suppose this upstanding pair of citizens look normal to you...


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 6, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Hitler Youth haircuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooops... 3rd from the left.  ISIS immigrant infiltrator..


----------



## miketx (Dec 6, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Proponents of the hairstyle in question: The rapper Macklemore, left; white-nationalism advocate Richard Spencer, center; and soccer superstar David Beckham, right. (Reuters; Linda Davidson/The Washington Post; Andrew Innerarity/Reuters)
> 
> We need to talk about a haircut. Also about identity, and hatred, and maybe about the total end of American civilization — but first about a haircut.
> 
> ...


No, but your cat is a nazi.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 6, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Poor snowflake, so frightened of the light of day....


----------



## SYTFE (Dec 6, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



lol, look, you have to admit that the similarity is pretty striking.  Yes, fashions come and go, but sometimes they repeat themselves.  I just think it's kind of interesting. 

I predict this haircut will be gone within the next 2 years.  People will respond by growing out long hair again, like the 70's.


----------



## SYTFE (Dec 6, 2016)

Fag on the right sporting the Hitler Youth haircut


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 6, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



This is hillarious,  can I ask for the Hitler Youth haircut at Supercuts?   I think you have become completely Insane.
Obviously DHS has been wasting funds and we need a big crackdown on Barber shops , confiscate their customer lists


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 6, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Nah, I keep it looking natural.  These aggressive haircuts showing a ton of skin on the sides with a fucking mop on the top look absolutely asinine.



Yes, but those tampons hanging out of your ears look pretty stupid too, princess.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2016)

I was truly disappointed the thread title didn't say  does this haircut make me look fat?  Then this picture:


----------



## Fenton Lum (Dec 6, 2016)

The one's who do that little top knot thing are the worst.


----------



## SYTFE (Dec 6, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Yes, you can.  Book your appt tomorrow and show us the results!


----------



## Fenton Lum (Dec 6, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, I keep it looking natural.  These aggressive haircuts showing a ton of skin on the sides with a fucking mop on the top look absolutely asinine.
> ...


 
Why don't you tell about how US healthcare rocks and shit.


----------



## SYTFE (Dec 6, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> The one's who do that little top knot thing are the worst.



Man bun.  Fucking horrible.


----------



## kwc57 (Dec 6, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Proponents of the hairstyle in question: The rapper Macklemore, left; white-nationalism advocate Richard Spencer, center; and soccer superstar David Beckham, right. (Reuters; Linda Davidson/The Washington Post; Andrew Innerarity/Reuters)
> 
> We need to talk about a haircut. Also about identity, and hatred, and maybe about the total end of American civilization — but first about a haircut.
> 
> ...



Ahhhhh, so this is one of those fake news stories everyone just recently discovered?  Good work exposing it!


----------



## SYTFE (Dec 6, 2016)

> “We call them ‘nipsters’ — neo-Nazi hipsters,” says Long Nguyen, the co-founder of style magazine Flaunt, using a term that became popular in a 2014 Rolling Stone article. “It’s really important for them to make inroads into young people’s culture, in order to expand their base. It’s a lot easier to do that when they’re stealing the look of a familiar hipster style.”
> 
> Nguyen says he first noticed this trend in Germany about a decade ago, when young white nationalists were dressing as hipsters, but also as metal heads and hip-hop aficionados. “It’s a little scary.”


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 6, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...



Nah, i want to hear more about how shaved sides and long on top makes one a Nazi







Fucktard.


----------



## norwegen (Dec 6, 2016)

Why yes, SYTFE, your haircut _does_ make you look like a NAZI.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Dec 6, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


 
Yeah, you'd better stay on this thread, you got hammered on that other thing, best to just move on and not go back.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 6, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Hitler Youth haircut.  Kind of interesting.  No?


Yes.  I agree. 

There is no question that hairstyles reflect a shift in political attitude, such as the long-hair "hippie" style of the Liberal sixties.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Dec 6, 2016)

MARINES -

marine haircut high and tight - Yahoo Image Search Results


----------



## SYTFE (Dec 6, 2016)

Interesting.  Barbers are reporting that customers are asking for a "Hitler Youth" haircut.

Hitler youth haircut and SS haircut are undercut hairstyles?


----------



## miketx (Dec 6, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...


Rocks and shit? What you been eating limey?


----------



## Pogo (Dec 6, 2016)

hjmick said:


> Holy shit. This thread might just have won the most idiotic thread of the year honors...



Really?  You didn't see the "three million Amish" thread?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Dec 6, 2016)

miketx said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


 
Here comes a topknotter now.


----------



## hjmick (Dec 6, 2016)

Pogo said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Holy shit. This thread might just have won the most idiotic thread of the year honors...
> ...




Missed it.


----------



## depotoo (Dec 6, 2016)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure he is a Nazi-




Josh Flagg, just about as Jewish as you can be.  His grandmother was a survivor.




Jack Antonoff, Jewish musician, sure he is, too...


How stupid does one have to be...



SYTFE said:


> Proponents of the hairstyle in question: The rapper Macklemore, left; white-nationalism advocate Richard Spencer, center; and soccer superstar David Beckham, right. (Reuters; Linda Davidson/The Washington Post; Andrew Innerarity/Reuters)
> 
> We need to talk about a haircut. Also about identity, and hatred, and maybe about the total end of American civilization — but first about a haircut.
> 
> ...


----------



## SYTFE (Dec 6, 2016)

God damn, I can't believe how fucking stupid that haircut is.

This is going to be looked upon like how we look at the mullet today in just a few years.

It's almost a reverse-mullet.  Business on the sides...party on top?


----------



## JoeMoma (Dec 6, 2016)

miketx said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > Proponents of the hairstyle in question: The rapper Macklemore, left; white-nationalism advocate Richard Spencer, center; and soccer superstar David Beckham, right. (Reuters; Linda Davidson/The Washington Post; Andrew Innerarity/Reuters)
> ...


It's the goal of all cats to rule the world and to make humans their slaves.


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 6, 2016)

How do you explain that half the Mexican kids in my city have the exact same haircut? Have you considered the wild possibility that haircuts are fashion and not political statements? Geez Looueez dude, get a grip.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 6, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Interesting.  Barbers are reporting that customers are asking for a "Hitler Youth" haircut.
> 
> Hitler youth haircut and SS haircut are undercut hairstyles?



Sure they are sploogy, your fake news source says so.


----------



## SYTFE (Dec 6, 2016)

MarathonMike said:


> How do you explain that half the Mexican kids in my city have the exact same haircut? Have you considered the wild possibility that haircuts are fashion and not political statements? Geez Looueez dude, get a grip.



I am *not* saying that the haircut is a political statement.  Most dudes who have this haircut are probably totally unaware of the similarities of the German haircuts of the 20's and 30's.  The article is only bringing attention to the similarity -- and conservatives are losing their goddamn minds over it, which is amusing.


----------



## SYTFE (Dec 6, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting.  Barbers are reporting that customers are asking for a "Hitler Youth" haircut.
> ...



A haircut forum where barbers post is a "fake news source?"  LOL


----------



## gipper (Dec 6, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Interesting.  Barbers are reporting that customers are asking for a "Hitler Youth" haircut.
> 
> Hitler youth haircut and SS haircut are undercut hairstyles?


Lefties think this haircut is for Nazis.


----------



## depotoo (Dec 6, 2016)

You posted the op and the article saying it was a political statement and did not deny its assertions  Seems to me you are,  not us.





SYTFE said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > How do you explain that half the Mexican kids in my city have the exact same haircut? Have you considered the wild possibility that haircuts are fashion and not political statements? Geez Looueez dude, get a grip.
> ...


----------



## mdk (Dec 6, 2016)

When did SYTFE turn into Vidal Sassoon? lol


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 7, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Proponents of the hairstyle in question: The rapper Macklemore, left; white-nationalism advocate Richard Spencer, center; and soccer superstar David Beckham, right. (Reuters; Linda Davidson/The Washington Post; Andrew Innerarity/Reuters)
> 
> We need to talk about a haircut. Also about identity, and hatred, and maybe about the total end of American civilization — but first about a haircut.
> 
> ...


This haircut is not nazi at all to me 
I find it beautiful! 
Do it if you like it SYTFE!


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 7, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> lol, no.  I don't have that haircut, it would look absolutely retarded on me.  .




.....but to be perfectly fair, here, I'm sure any haircut would look perfectly retarded on you.


----------



## Abishai100 (Dec 8, 2016)

_*Personality-Based Decision-Making*_


Your hairstyle is simply a reflection of your personality-based approach to self-presentation.  Like a car air-freshener (which many drivers may choose not to purchase), a stylized haircut from a salon is purely a personal choice or personality-based cosmetic (or 'ornament').

Personality-based goods abound in the modern market, since consumers want items to ornament their lifestyle (e.g., iPods, hair-extensions, breath fresheners, novelty cigarette-lighters, etc.).

If we say, "I don't want Hitler's haircut!" we may be in danger of saying things like, "Hitler 'patented' that particular hairstyle!" especially since Hitler was a convicted anti-Semite.


----------

